# New player to WFB



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm looking to join Fantasy Warhammer, but I am unsure as to the army I should pick. Outside of looks, I know nothing about the armies available. Visually, I like the Skaven, Lizardmen and Tomb Kings. Anyone have any fluff and opinions on these armies?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

I might just point you to a couple of our excellent stickies on the subject:
Choosing a Warhammer army and An Introduction to the armies of Warhammer
Both should help you out somewhat with your decision.

For my part, I'd advocate for Lizardmen, as they're a pretty solid and dependable army, good for getting used to. Skaven are a bit more tactically complex, and require a LOT more models to play, but that said, they're pretty powerful, and have a lot of cool aspects to them. Tomb kings are an older army, and require quite a bit of practice to get right. They might be getting a new army book soon, and they really do look cool, but I always think a more "regular" army is better for learning with.

Anyway, take a look through those links, hope they help


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

My advice is to look through those threads, they help immensely.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Empire and Orcs are probably the best to start off with in my opinion, but since you don't appear interested in both I'd suggest Lizardmen. It's probably the easiest of the three to play with. It's also the simplest to make an army with, without fifty different types of troops. And you don't need that many models to have a playable army


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

People got just about everything else, so I guess I'll cover the fluff.

Skaven are a breed of rats that were mutated into plague-carrying rodents by the power of something called Warpstone. They are mortal enemies of Lizardmen and Dwarves.

Lizardmen are the very first creations on the world by the Old Ones, before humans, elves or any others. If there is a link between Fantasy and 40k, it will either be Chaos or Lizardmen. Their leaders, the Slann, were gifted with insane magical powers. Eventually(around 3000 years previous to specific history) the Old Ones were driven off by Chaos, leaving the Slann to create a giant shield using the Temple-Cities around Lustria(the land where the Lizardmen come from). Unfortunately, Skaven as well as some Daemons that somehow got through, breached one of the Temple-Cities, and eventually that allowed Dark Elves, WoC, O&G and other Chaos creatures. High Elves later contributed to the effort to keep Chaos from the world, not knowing that the Slann were also contributing. Unfortunately, many of the Temple-Cities have been destroyed or lost.

Tomb Kings I know nothing about.

I personally would go with Lizardmen, but that may just be because I play them.


----------

